# Walnuts going bad?



## cpush (Aug 9, 2007)

For the past few years, walnuts have been a part of my daily diet.  Unfortunately today I encountered a rather unpleasant experience with them.

I buy them usually from organic or grocery stores, and get them in the "halves" form.  I keep them in a plastic bag in the cupboard for maybe 2 months or so.  I am currently living in Holland and have been purchasing them from a local Turkish shop.  

Today when I was measuring the nuts, they looked like they had something coming out of the center (of the half) like a sawdust weird material.  I brushed it off, and then saw a tiny worm crawling around the nut!  I threw the whole bag away.  This bag of nuts is maybe 2 weeks old.. what's the deal?

I've been trying to read up on this and see that walnuts do get infested.  I can only imagine how many times I've overlooked the pieces and have eaten worms, bugs, or whatever dwells in the walnut.

I don't know if I can bring myself to eat them again... I am itching just thinking about it.


----------



## MCx2 (Aug 9, 2007)

I may never eat a walnut again.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 9, 2007)

Its just a bug, dont be a pussy


----------



## Jodi (Aug 9, 2007)

If I ever saw a bug in my food I know I could never eat that food again.


----------



## cpush (Aug 10, 2007)

haha thanks..

so you guys have never experienced this?  I have searched a bit but  mostly only find information regarding mass walnut growing and "husk fly" infestations of their entire plants.  I'll have to look into it further.


----------



## Gordo (Aug 10, 2007)

It's probably not the walnut per se but the shop you buy them from. I store all my nuts in the freezer to keep 'em fresh. If there are bugs in them, I consider them frozen protein treats


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> If I ever saw a bug in my food I know I could never eat that food again.



Zactly happened with Corn on the Cob for me about 10 years ago.  Haven't touched it since.


----------

